
Parking meters in NYC malfunctioning since the 1/1/2020 due to software end date - fortran77
https://gothamist.com/news/y2k20-parking-meter-software-glitch-causes-citywide-snafu
======
chmaynard
Apparently each meter is capable of asking for a credit card authorization but
can't download a software update via the same communications channel. Ouch.

~~~
exikyut
Looking at pictures of meters, I wonder if the cellular connection is part of
the card/payment processing module, and if that module is discrete.

Wouldn't surprise me to learn the cellular connection is contracted/bundled
from the payment processor.

------
a9h74j
Just as chemicals have an associated MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet), I
imagine hardware and software might come with a DSDS (Date Sensitivity Data
Sheet). This inspired by Year 2000, Year 2038, and now Year 2020.

~~~
kohtatsu
Oh no, we totally need Personal Info Data Sheets, replete with scary icons for
things like third-party access.

------
rektide
reminds me of a Warren Ellis blog post about the speed cameras all having long
since run out of film & that being the best possible outcome

